# Imodium doseage?



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm IBS-D and can only control it with Imodium. However, when I take one Imodium daily (with evening meal) I notice I get constipated and really backed up. However, if I take only half a tablet daily it's not enough to stem the flow....So, just wondering if it would make any difference to divide my daily dose...half a tablet in the morning with breakfast and the other half at night with dinner. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sure you could play with the dosage to se what works for you. No harm in trying it.. so I say go for it. Also think about combining the 1 imodium with Calcium Carbonate supplements. Read the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread at the top of the forum here for instructions.


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

BQ said:


> Sure you could play with the dosage to se what works for you. No harm in trying it.. so I say go for it. Also think about combining the 1 imodium with Calcium Carbonate supplements. Read the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread at the top of the forum here for instructions.


Hi, I already do combine with Calcium Carb. Taking one Imodium each evening leads to constipation. If half in the am and half in the pm doesn't help, I may alternate 1 imodium one day, then half the next day. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

NHow said:


> Hi, I already do combine with Calcium Carb. Taking one Imodium each evening leads to constipation. If half in the am and half in the pm doesn't help, I may alternate 1 imodium one day, then half the next day. Thanks for your suggestions.


Well sadly I got my answer...any time I take only 1/2 an imodium (even if 1/2 in the morning and 1/2 in the evening) I revert to really awful D, bad cramps and gas...so back to square one. I had tried taking Equalactin along with 1/2 an imodium when I got backed up...didn't help much. So maybe I'll try Equalactin plus the one imodium when I get C for a couple days. Can't let myself swing the other way as it means I'm a captive in my house for a day or two and miserable. Sigh...


----------



## Bettsann (Mar 28, 2012)

NHow said:


> Well sadly I got my answer...any time I take only 1/2 an imodium (even if 1/2 in the morning and 1/2 in the evening) I revert to really awful D, bad cramps and gas...so back to square one. I had tried taking Equalactin along with 1/2 an imodium when I got backed up...didn't help much. So maybe I'll try Equalactin plus the one imodium when I get C for a couple days. Can't let myself swing the other way as it means I'm a captive in my house for a day or two and miserable. Sigh...


Hi there, NHow!I'm so sorry for your dilemma...I know it must get discouraging and I might not be able to suggest anything really 'brand new'...but just would like to ask if you take a good brand of psyllium husks (not junky stuff like Metamucil)...but the pure psyllium husks. This has probably helped me more than anything else. I only use it once a day...heaping tspn in 8 oz of luke-warm water at bedtime (FAR less than what is suggested)...but it does help me. I'm much better on days when I take my probiotics. Anyway, good luck to you!


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

Bettsann said:


> Hi there, NHow!I'm so sorry for your dilemma...I know it must get discouraging and I might not be able to suggest anything really 'brand new'...but just would like to ask if you take a good brand of psyllium husks (not junky stuff like Metamucil)...but the pure psyllium husks. This has probably helped me more than anything else. I only use it once a day...heaping tspn in 8 oz of luke-warm water at bedtime (FAR less than what is suggested)...but it does help me. I'm much better on days when I take my probiotics. Anyway, good luck to you!


Hi Bettsann,Thanks so much for your suggestion. I haven't tried psyllium husks but I will as Equalactin is very expensive and not available in the UK where I live (have to get it from the US when home or on eBay). And so far it hasn't really helped too much to alleviate the C that comes after taking enough Imodium to stop the D. I did try probiotics with no success, also digestive enzymes. The only thing that has ever kept the D at bay is Imodium (I also take calcium carb twice a day). I'll let you know if the psyllim works (may take a while to get it as I live in a small town and will probably have to buy from eBay).


----------



## Jonlechef (Mar 8, 2012)

NHow said:


> Hi Bettsann,Thanks so much for your suggestion. I haven't tried psyllium husks but I will as Equalactin is very expensive and not available in the UK where I live (have to get it from the US when home or on eBay). And so far it hasn't really helped too much to alleviate the C that comes after taking enough Imodium to stop the D. I did try probiotics with no success, also digestive enzymes. The only thing that has ever kept the D at bay is Imodium (I also take calcium carb twice a day). I'll let you know if the psyllim works (may take a while to get it as I live in a small town and will probably have to buy from eBay).


Psyllium husks work pretty well and I think they are still buy one get one free @ Holland & Barrett online!! Will prob be cheaper than eBay!!


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

Jonlechef said:


> Psyllium husks work pretty well and I think they are still buy one get one free @ Holland & Barrett online!! Will prob be cheaper than eBay!!


Thanks but already ordered some on eBay...not very expensive. If it works, I'll check out H&B offers.Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

Bettsann said:


> Hi there, NHow!I'm so sorry for your dilemma...I know it must get discouraging and I might not be able to suggest anything really 'brand new'...but just would like to ask if you take a good brand of psyllium husks (not junky stuff like Metamucil)...but the pure psyllium husks. This has probably helped me more than anything else. I only use it once a day...heaping tspn in 8 oz of luke-warm water at bedtime (FAR less than what is suggested)...but it does help me. I'm much better on days when I take my probiotics. Anyway, good luck to you!


Hi again Bettsann,Forgot to ask you if you also take imodium along with psyllium and probiotics?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I find a couple of teaspoons of olive oil an hour or two before you need to go works a treat.You can then take your daily meds.It doesnt taste great but if you drink water straight after its not too bad.Good luck.


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

jmc09 said:


> I find a couple of teaspoons of olive oil an hour or two before you need to go works a treat.You can then take your daily meds.It doesnt taste great but if you drink water straight after its not too bad.Good luck.


Thanks for your suggestion. I'll try it if the psyllium doesn't work....probably best to try one thing at a time. That way I can tell what's producing a result.


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

Got the psyllium yesterday and tried it at bedtime last night. Today...wow! It relieved the C without turning into D. It's only one day, but I'm impressed. Not sure I'll take it daily, perhaps every few days if I get backed up again. Also read that it shouldn't be taken at the same time as levothyroxin (for hypothyroid condition). As I take my thyroid meds at bedtime, I'll try the psyllium before dinner next time and see if it has the same results. If this continues to work for me, I'm very grateful to you, Bettsann.And I won't forget your olive oil suggestion, jmc09.Many thanks!!!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Good to hear!


----------

